# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين المغرب >  المعهد العالي للقضاء

## هيثم الفقى

ظهير شريف رقم 240-02-1 صادر في 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء *<H3>الجريدة الرسمية رقم 5058 الصادرة يوم الخميس 21 نونبر 2002*

*<H2>ظهير شريف رقم 240-02-1 صادر في 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002) بتنفيذ القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء </H2>الحمد لله وحده،
 الطابع الشريف-بداخله :
 (محمد بن الحسن بن محمد بن يوسف الله وليه)
 يعلم من ظهيرنا الشريف هذا، أسماه الله وأعز أمره أننا :
 بناء على الدستور ولاسيما الفصلين 26 و58 منه،
 أصدرنا أمرنا الشريف بما يلي :
 ينفذ وينشر بالجريدة الرسمية، عقب ظهيرنا الشريف هذا، القانون رقم 01-09 المتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء، كما وافق عليه مجلس النواب ومجلس المستشارين.
 وحرر بمراكش في 25 من رجب 1423 (3 أكتوبر 2002)
 وقعه بالعطف :
 الوزير الأول،
 الإمضاء : عبد الرحمن يوسفي .
<H3> **

* * **

*قانون رقم 01-09* 

*يتعلق بالمعهد العالي للقضاء* 

*الباب الأول* 

*أحكام عامة* 

*المادة 1* 

يحول المعهد الوطني للدراسات القضائية، المحدث بالمرسوم الملكي رقم 587-69-2 الصادر في 21 من ذي القعدة 1389 (29 يناير 1970) إلى مؤسسة عمومية تتمتع بالشخصية المعنوية والاستقلال المالي ويحمل اسم "المعهد العالي للقضاء".
يكون مقر المعهد العالي للقضاء بالرباط، ويمكن أن تحدث مراكز تابعة له، يحدد عددها ومقارها بنص تنظيمي.
يخضع المعهد لوصاية الدولة التي تهدف إلى العمل على تقيد أجهزته المختصة بأحكام هذا القانون، خصوصا ما يتعلق منها بالمهام المسندة إليه والسهر فيما يخصه بوجه عام على تطبيق النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية المتعلقة بالمؤسسات العمومية.
ويخضع المعهد كذلك لمراقبة الدولة المالية المطبقة على المؤسسات العمومية بموجب النصوص التشريعية الجاري بها العمل.
*المادة 2*

 تناط بالمعهد المهام التالية :
أولا :
- التكوين الأساسي للملحقين القضائيين من خلال أسلاك دراسية وندوات وتداريب تطبيقية، تمكنهم من اكتساب المعارف والتقنيات والسلوكات اللازمة لممارسة القضاء ؛
- تكوين القضاة المستمر والمتخصص ولاسيما عن طريق تنظيم دورات دراسية وندوات وتداريب داخل المغرب وخارجه.
 ثانيا :
 - التكوين الأساسي والمستمر في ميدان كتابة الضبط من خلال تلقين علوم وتقنيات ومناهج التسيير والتدبير وخدمة الوافدين وقواعد وأسس الإجراءات المسطرية المتبعة أمام مختلف درجات المحاكم ودراسة قواعد وإجراءات تنفيذ الأحكام والقرارات والأوامر القضائية ؛
 - النهوض بكل ما يرمي إلى تطوير جهاز كاتبة الضبط عن طريق البحوث والدراسات ؛
 - تقديم استشارات وإنجاز خبرات في ميدان اختصاص كتابة الضبط لفائدة الإدارة المركزية أو عندما يطلب من المعهد ذلك بصفة قانونية بواسطة السلطة الوصية ؛
 - تنظيم دورات للتكوين وندوات وتداريب لاستكمال الخبرة وإعادة التأهيل.
 ثالثا :
 - القيام بالنشر والأبحاث والدراسات العلمية في مختلف الميادين القانونية والقضائية والفقهية ؛
 - تنظيم دورات للتكوين الأساسي والمستمر والمتخصص لفائدة مساعدي القضاء وممارسي المهن القانونية بطلب من الهيئات المهنية المعنية ؛
 - التعاون مع الهيئات والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة، الوطنية والأجنبية ذات الاهتمام المشترك.
يمكن للمعهد، علاوة على المهام المذكورة أعلاه، أن يقوم بتنظيم دورات أو ندوات تكوينية في المجال القانوني والقضائي لفائدة أطر وأعوان الدولة والجماعات المحلية والمؤسسات العامة والخاصة.
*المادة 3* 

يمكن للمعهد في نطاق اتفاقيات التعاون الثقافي والتقني والقضائي المبرمة بين المملكة المغربية والدول الأجنبية : 
- قبول طلبة أجانب للمشاركة في دورات تكوين الملحقين القضائيين وموظفي كتابة الضبط ؛
- تنظيم ندوات تكوينية متخصصة لفائدة القضاة أو الأطر القضائية أو أطر كتابة الضبط الأجنبية ؛
- القيام بمهام الخبرة والاستشارة والتدريس لدى الدول المذكورة.
*الباب الثاني* 

*التنظيم والتسيير* 

*المادة 4* 

يدير المعهد مجلس إدارة ويسيره مدير عام.
*المادة 5* 

يرأس وزير العدل مجلس إدارة المعهد الذي يضم بالإضافة إلى ممثلي الإدارة : 
- رئيس الغرفة الأولى بالمجلس الأعلى ؛
 - المحامي العام الأول لدى المجلس الأعلى ؛
 - كاتب المجلس الأعلى للقضاء ؛
 - الرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف ؛
 - الوكيل العام للملك لدى محكمة الاستئناف ؛
 - نقيب لهيأة المحامين ؛
 - عميد كلية للعلوم القانونية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية ؛
 - عميد كلية للشريعة ؛
 - ثلاثة أساتذة يعينون من بين أساتذة المعهد المكلفين بالملحقين القضائيين ؛
 - ثلاثة أساتذة يعينون من بين أساتذة المعهد المكلفين بكتاب الضبط ؛
 - ممثل واحد عن كل فوج من الملحقين القضائيين وكتاب الضبط في طور التكوين، يتم انتخابه من لدن زملائه ومن بينهم. 
يمكن لرئيس مجلس إدارة المعهد أن يدعو لحضور اجتماعات المجلس على سبيل الاستشارة كل شخص يرى فائدة في حضوره. 
تحدد بنص تنظيمي طريقة تعيين ممثلي الإدارة والرئيس الأول والوكيل العام للملك لدى محكمة الاستئناف ونقيب هيأة المحامين والعميدين والأساتذة وكيفية انتخاب ممثلي الملحقين القضائيين وكتاب الضبط المشار إليهم أعلاه.
يعين الرئيس من بين أعضاء مجلس الإدارة مقررا للاجتماع. 
يحضر المدير العام اجتماعات مجلس الإدارة.
*المادة 6* 

يتمتع مجلس إدارة المعهد بجميع السلط والصلاحيات اللازمة لإدارة المعهد، ويتداول في جميع المسائل المتعلقة بمهامه وحسن سيره.
 ولهذه الغاية، يقوم المجلس بالمهام التالية :
 - الموافقة على النظام الداخلي للمعهد ؛
 - إعداد النظام الأساسي لمستخدمي المعهد وعرضه على المصادقة طبقا للنصوص التنظيمية الجاري بها العمل ؛
 - اقتراح نظام الدراسة والاختبارات ؛
 - الموافقة على برامج التكوينات الملقنة داخل المعهد وطرق التقييم المستمر ؛
 - المصادقة على الاتفاقيات التي يبرمها المعهد مع المؤسسات الأخرى ذات الأهداف المشتركة ؛
 - الموافقة على مشروع ميزانية المعهد ؛
 - الموافقة على الحسابات الإدارية وحسابات التسيير ؛
 - اقتراح نظام تعويض المدرسين بالمعهد والمؤطرين بالمحاكم وباقي المشاركين في أنشطة التكوين والبحث ولجان التقييم والاختبارات ؛
 - حيازة العقارات وبيعها وتأجيرها ؛
 - قبول الهبات والوصايا.
*المادة 7*

يمكن أن يقرر مجلس الإدارة إحداث لجان من بين أعضائه، يحدد تكوينها وكيفية تسييرها ويجوز له أن يفوض إليها بعض سلطه واختصاصاته.
*المادة 8*

يجتمع مجلس الإدارة باستدعاء من رئيسه على الأقل مرتين في السنة لمناقشة مهامه، وكلما دعت الحاجة إلى ذلك ولاسيما :
 - قبل 30 يونيو لحصر القوائم التركيبية للسنة المالية المختتمة ؛
 - قبل 15 أكتوبر لدراسة وحصر الميزانية والبرنامج التقديري للسنة المالية الموالية.
*المادة 9*

يعتبر اجتماع مجلس الإدارة صحيحا بحضور الأغلبية المطلقة لأعضائه.
إذا لم يتوفر النصاب القانوني، جاز بعد ثمانية (8) أيام عقد اجتماع ثان بصفة قانونية دون اعتبار شرط النصاب. 
وتتخذ قرارات مجلس الإدارة بأغلبية الأعضاء الحاضرين. وفي حالة تعادل الأصوات يرجح الجانب الذي ينتمي إليه الرئيس.
ولا يشارك المدير العام في التصويت.
*المادة 10*

يعين المدير العام للمعهد وفقا لأحكام الفصل 30 من الدستور. 
ويتمتع بجميع السلط والصلاحيات اللازمة لتسيير شؤون المعهد.
 ولهذه الغاية يقوم بالمهام التالية :
ويمكن للمدير العام أن يتلقى تفويضا من مجلس إدارة المعهد لتسوية قضايا معينة. 
كما يجوز له أن يفوض تحت مسؤوليته جزءا من سلطه واختصاصاته إلى الكاتب العام أو أحد المديرين. 
*المادة 11* 

المدير العام للمعهد هو الآمر بقبض موارد المعهد وصرف نفقاته. وبهذه الصفة يقوم بالالتزام بالنفقات بموجب تصرفات أو عقود أو صفقات، ويعمل على مسك محاسبة النفقات الملتزم بدفعها ويصفي ويثبت نفقات المعهد وموارده.
*المادة 12*

يساعد المدير العام في مهامه :
- مدير لتكوين الملحقين القضائيين والقضاة ؛
- مدير لتكوين كتاب الضبط ؛
- مدير للدراسات والأبحاث والتعاون؛
- كما يساعده في مهامه الإدارية كاتب عام. 
يعين المديرون والكاتب العام وفق الكيفيات المحددة بنص تنظيمي.
*المادة 13*

تشتمل ميزانية المعهد على ما يلي :
تتألف هيئة العاملين بالمعهد من :
1- في باب الموار : 
- المخصصات السنوية والإعانات المالية التي تمنحها الدولة ؛ 
 -المحاصيل المتأتية من القيام بالأبحاث ومن تقديم الخدمات ؛
 -عوائد القروض المأذون فيها وفقا للنصوص التشريعية الجاري بها العمل ؛
 -الإعانات المالية غير إعانات الدولة ؛
 -الهبات والوصايا والحاصلات المتنوعة ؛
 -المحاصيل الأخرى المأذون فيها بموجب النصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل.
2- في باب النفقات :
 - نفقات التسيير ؛
 - نفقات التجهيز ؛
 - نفقات مختلفة.
*المادة 14*

تتألف هيئة العاملين بالمعهد من :
 -قضاة وأساتذة باحثين وأطر من كتاب الضبط، يتم تعيينهم بالمعهد بصفة دائمة أو مؤقتة طبقا لكيفيات تحدد في النظام الأساسي الخاص المشار إليه في المادة السادسة أعلاه ؛
 -مستخدمين إداريين وتقنيين يتولى المعهد توظيفهم وفقا للنظام الأساسي المشار إليه أعلاه ؛
 -موظفين يلحقون بالمعهد من الإدارات العامة وفقا للنصوص التشريعية والتنظيمية الجاري بها العمل.


*الباب الثالث* 

*أحكام انتقالية* 

*المادة 15*

ينقل إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء الموظفون والأعوان التابعون لوزارة العدل والعاملون بالمعهد الوطني للدراسات القضائية في تاريخ دخول هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ، وذلك بطلب منهم.
ويدمج الموظفون والأعوان المنقولون وفق الفقرة السابقة ضمن هيئة مستخدمي المعهد وفق الشروط التي سيحددها النظام الأساسي للمستخدمين.
وفي انتظار ذلك يظلون خاضعين للأنظمة الأساسية الخاصة بهم. 
*المادة 16*

لا يجوز بأي حال من الأحوال أن تكون الوضعية النظامية التي يخولها النظام الأساسي لمستخدمي المعهد للموظفين والأعوان المدمجين وفقا لأحكام المادة السابقة أقل فائدة من الوضعية التي يتمتع بها المعنيون بالأمر في تاريخ إدماجهم.
وتعتبر الخدمات المنجزة من لدنهم في إطارهم السابق كما لو أنجزت بالمعهد العالي للقضاء.
*المادة 17*

يواصل الموظفون والأعوان المنقولون تطبيقا للأحكام السابقة انخراطهم برسم نظام المعاشات في الصناديق التي كانوا يشتركون فيها بتاريخ دخول هذا القانون حيز التنفيذ، وذلك على الرغم من جميع الأحكام الأخرى المنافية.
*المادة 18*

تنقل إلى المعهد العالي للقضاء بدون عوض ملكية المنقولات والعقارات التابعة لملك الدولة الخاص واللازمة لإنجاز المهام الموكولة إليه بموجب هذا القانون.
تحدد بنص تنظيمي قائمة المنقولات والعقارات المشار إليها في الفقرة السالفة وكذا شروط تفويتها.
 لا يترتب على نقل ملكية المنقولات والعقارات المشار إليها أعلاه أداء أية ضريبة أو رسم.
*المادة 19* 

يحل المعهد العالي للقضاء محل الدولة في حقوقها والتزاماتها المتعلقة بجميع صفقات الدراسات والأشغال والتوريدات والنقل وبجميع العقود والاتفاقيات المبرمة قبل تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، وكذا بالنسبة للخدمات المنجزة والأنشطة التقنية والقانونية والإدارية الجارية في التاريخ المذكور والمرتبطة باختصاصات المعهد. 
*المادة 20*

استثناء من أحكام الفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 2 من الظهير الشريف الصادر في 23 من شوال 1367 (28 أغسطس 1948) في شأن رهن الصفقات العمومية، لن ينص على التغييرات الطارئة على تعيين المحاسب أو على كيفية التسوية نتيجة انتقال الصفقات والعقود والاتفاقيات المشار إليها في المادة 19 أعلاه. 
*الباب الرابع* 

*أحكام تتعلق بالملحقين القضائيين* 

*المادة 21*

تغير وتتمم على النحو التالي أحكام الفصلين 5 و6 من الظهير الشريف رقم 467-74-1 بتاريخ 26 من شوال 1394 (11 نوفمبر 1974) المعتبر بمثابة قانون يتعلق بالنظام الأساسي لرجال القضاء : 
الفصل 5 : "يوظف الملحقون القضائيون بحسب ما تقتضيه حاجات مختلف المحاكم على إثر مباراة يشارك فيها الأشخاص المتوفرون على الشروط المشار إليها في الفصل الرابع من النظام الأساسي لرجال القضاء والحاملون لشهادة جامعية لا تقل المدة اللازمة للحصول عليها عن أربع سنوات مشفوعة بباكالوريا التعليم الثانوي.
 تحدد بنص تنظيمي قائمة الشهادات الجامعية وإجراءات ومقاييس الانتقاء الأولي للمترشحين المقبولين للمشاركة في مباراة الملحقين القضائيين."
 الفصل 6 : "يعين المترشحون الناجحون ..................................................  .....  ..................................................  .............................................. ..................................................  ..............................................
 ..................................................  ..................عن بذلة الجلسة.
 ويقضون بهذه الصفة تدريبا تحدد مدته بنص تنظيمي على ألا تقل عن سنتين.
 يحدد بنص تنظيمي نظام وكيفية ومدة دورة الدراسات والأشغال التطبيقية بالمعهد العالي للقضاء والتدريب بمختلف المحاكم والإدارات المركزية والمصالح الخارجية المحلية والمؤسسات العامة أو الخاصة.
 وفي المحاكم يمكن بوجه خاص أن يساعد الملحقون القضائيون القضاة في إجراءات التحقيق وأن يحضروا الجلسات زيادة على النصاب القانوني وأن يشاركوا فيها وفي مداولاتها دون أن يكون لهم حق التصويت.
 ويلزمون بكتمان السر المهني وبارتداء البذلة الرسمية في الجلسة."
*المادة 22* 

يتمم الفصل 7 من الظهير الشريف المعتبر بمثابة قانون المشار إليه أعلاه رقم 467-74-1 بتاريخ 26 من شوال 1394 (11 نوفمبر 1974) بالفقرة الرابعة التالية :
 "الفصل 7 (الفقرة الرابعة).- غير أنه يمكن للجنة الامتحانات تمديد التمرين لمدة سنة بالنسبة للمترشحين الذين لم ينجحوا في الامتحان."
* الباب الخامس* 

*أحكام ختامية* 

*المادة 23* 

يسري العمل بهذا القانون ابتداء من تاريخ نشر النصوص الصادرة لتطبيقه بالجريدة الرسمية وتنسخ ابتداء من نفس التاريخ أحكام المرسوم الملكي رقم 587-69-2 الصادر في 21 من ذي القعدة 1389 (29 يناير 1970) بإحداث معهد وطني للدراسات القضائية. 
*المادة 24* 

يظل الملحقون القضائيون الموجودون في طور التكوين في تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون خاضعين لأحكام النصوص التي كان العمل جاريا بها وقت اجتيازهم مباراة الملحقين القضائيين إلى حين انتهاء مدة تكوينهم.
</H3></H3>

----------

